# GT: Boston Celtics @ ORLANDO MAGIC 11/18/07



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Boston Celtics (8-0) vs. Orlando Magic (8-2)

6:00 PM EST, Amway Arena

*Boston Celtics*




































Rondo/Allen/Pierce/Garnett/Perkins

*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Bogans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Sportsline Preview


> The Boston Celtics' superstar trio of Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen hasn't had many growing pains in its first season. Neither has the Orlando Magic's new duo of Dwight Howard and Rashard Lewis.
> 
> The Celtics look to remain the NBA's only undefeated team when they visit the Magic on Sunday in a matchup between division leaders.
> 
> ...



I don't know if any of you boys remember, but i certainly haven't forgot. Last season KG had some choice words about Dwight that were overly critical and Dwight was not happy to hear it. i hope dwight STUFFS it down KG's throat all night. Dwight / KG will certainly be the matchup of the night and Dwight will DOMINATE KG and we'll see what he says after he gets stuffed 4-5 times and realizes that he cannot stop the "manchild".

:cheers:


Prediction: Magic 97 - Celtics 93
:yay:


GO MAGIC!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It will be an interesting game. At least it will be on NBA TV.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I think this is going to be an absolutely huge game for the Magic. I'm trying to be optimistic, but I don't know if we're going to be able to pull it out tonight.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Another strong team is coming to Orlando, I hope this time we will give them a real fight. 
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man ... I was about to be as mad as doo-doo invited to a TP party ... turned to NBA TV and the game is blacked out. I didn't know NBA TV blacked out games.

Anyways, game is on Sunshine and not FSN. Rage averted.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> I think this is going to be an absolutely huge game for the Magic. I'm trying to be optimistic, but I don't know if we're going to be able to pull it out tonight.


I would not feel terrible if we lost as long as it is close. Boston is probably the best team in the league right now so not much shame in losing to them. As long as we don't get blown away, that would be a disappointment.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Good vision Jameer, great look to Dwight wide open for the slam.

Jameer has been playing the Point way better this year.*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*GREAT WEAK SIDE BLOCK DWIGHT!

GOOD REBOUND HEDO!!!

*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*yeah matty, that foul on the 2nd attempt was really to make up for the no call on the 1st attempt*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This sucks  We dont have a thread in our forum. Can I crash the party?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics offense is stagnant right now. 

Idk what they're doing. Ray Allen is over-dribbling way too much and the ball movement isn't there..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

LX said:


> Celtics offense is stagnant right now.
> 
> Idk what they're doing. Ray Allen is over-dribbling way too much and the ball movement isn't there..


*We have some good defenders in Bogans and Ariza to put on Pierce and Ray Ray.*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> This sucks  We dont have a thread in our forum. Can I crash the party?


*Well sure!*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *We have some good defenders in Bogans and Ariza to put on Pierce and Ray Ray.*


That's not the point I was trying to make. They are playing 1 on 1 basketball right now instead of moving the ball around which isn't what they were doing the first 5-6 games of the season, but have been doing the last 3.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

LX said:


> That's not the point I was trying to make. They are playing 1 on 1 basketball right now instead of moving the ball around which isn't what they were doing the first 5-6 games of the season, but have been doing the last 3.


*I know, i'm just saying.*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That possession right there is what I mean. Ray just dribbled it there for like the last 8 seconds of the shot clock then took a contested jumper. 

PASS THE BALL.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah, Ray is playing a very non-Ray style and its not working at all


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This quarter has been quite resemblent of the the fourth quarter against Miami. They better not keep playing this way


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Good to see Tony Allen back and playing well.*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, TJ Ford had a monster game today. (just saw it on hte bottem of the screen lol)


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

These refs are a joke.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Refs waiting till the last milisecond on some of these calls.*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Yeah, cheap foul by Scalabrine.....He just yanked on the back of his jersey, didn't even make a basketball move.*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

So KG gets a technical for what now?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*okay...time for Jameer and Bogans to check back in.*


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

dirty... boston is absolutely dirty...


they can't even play dwight straight up so they are gonna use their dirty techniques. i hope we continue to crush them.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I do not approve of our playing techniques thus far. Just for the record.

Ray might be warming up....


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*This last play where Dwight drives to the middle of the lane and puts it up with a lefty scoop is a perfect example of why I love having Rashard Lewis. 'Shard had KG all the way at the 3 pt line respecting him while Dwight had it 1 on 1 on Kedrick Perkins.*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

MickyEyez said:


> dirty... boston is absolutely dirty...
> 
> 
> they can't even play dwight straight up so they are gonna use their dirty techniques. i hope we continue to crush them.


lmao

Yes, because giving a foul to stop an easy bucket is dirty now. 

You would have hated basketball back when you were allowed to have some contact then. :lol:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Wow Rashard!!! Don't do 'em like that!!!*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Man I love Jameer, he's looked GREAT so far this season.*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Uh oh....Dwight is hitting 18 footers..Dwight with the block, nice play D-12!

1 second to shoot.*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We pushed Howard out to 18 feet but dude just turns and sinks it anyway. He's a beast


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, I wish Dwight knew how to score.... imagine how good he'd be then.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Dwight has been defending the paint perfectly, he's contesting anything around the basket.*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Refs have been all over the place in this one ...

Perkins is lucky they aren't calling it too close or he would have been fouled out in the first quarter.

They are doing a good job of keeping Dwight off the boards. That is about it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Dwight has been defending the paint perfectly, he's contesting anything around the basket.*


thats cause hes barely moving from the basket.... Defensive 3 seconds anybody? refs?? no??? didnt think so

regardless of the officiating though the Magic are outplaying the C's at the moment, heres to a closer second half :cheers: ....... cause we will make a run at some point surely


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Halftime. Magic 58 Celtics 41. We should not relax in the 3rd quarter! We need to play with the same intensity and to increase the lead!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Good start offensively in the 2nd half for Boston. We're doing a decent job in withstanding Boston's run early on here...*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Good tip-in by Garnett, he looked like he could've been over the back though.*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

that **** was a miracle, no way he was even aiming for the hoop lol


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

damn they're starting to come back..leads down to 8.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

.......6.....Ahhhh.......Rashard with a nice and 1


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard and Lewis got 4 fouls 
we need some shots from Turk!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*WHAT A BIG SHOT BY HEDO!!! YESSS!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am rooting for you guys in this one.

Great game


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

raw lew hitting clutch free throws? crazytown.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Boston has a lot of guys to beat up on Howard.If he doesn't start hitting his free throws he's going to see that a lot


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Crazy game. This one has been all over the place. The players and the refs.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Boston has a lot of guys to beat up on Howard.If he doesn't start hitting his free throws he's going to see that a lot


He has been a lot this season. This is the first game he's really had a period of struggling. And as has happened in the past, he tends to get tentative offensively when he does start missing.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*YESSSSS!!! 9-2 BABY!!!!!*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Phew. Big win. Celts gave their best shot in the second half.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats, big win!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Huge win! Congratulations Magic fans!
Finally win at home against a solid team!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats guys... now smash the rest of the league so we dont look bad ok! lol

Great game, ref's were horrible both ways so hopefully next time we can watch a more free flowing game, for both teams sakes.

Good season ahead for you, keep it up.. see you in december (and probably the playoffs  )


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Woooo! 

Watch Out Nba!


----------

